# Angebliche Microsoft Hotline.



## Mac (18 März 2019)

004415610973209
Das übliche blabla in Englisch und es wäre ein Trojaner auf den MS Rechnern und er müsste da mal schauen.
Ich denke ihm klingeln jetzt die Ohren.


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2019)

Wenn Du Zeit hast - hinhalten und dann unschuldig flöten (und fragen) wo der Befehl den er eingeben will denn zu finden ist ...
Und dann wieder fragen wo man den denn bei Linux findet ...


----------

